# Welsh Springer Spaniel Breeders in Ontario?



## Sebastian_Doggs (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey its me again with more dog questions . I have been doing more dog breed research lately and I'm currently interested in the Welsh Springer Spanial. I went on the Dogs in Canada website to locate some breeders here in Ontario, Canada, but was unsuccessful. Do any of you know if they breed Welsh Springer Spaniels in Ontario?

Thanks again.


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

It's too bad you didn't post just after Christmas. I went to a dog show and could have checked if any were being shown that day.

I didn't even pick up a brochure for the next show, but there is usually one in Woodstock in February. 

You could check the web sites for the kennel clubs--they usually post who the winners were and you'd have at least a kennel name you could research.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

http://www.ckc.ca/en/Default.aspx?tabid=100 This is a link showing the National breed club's address, etc. The phone # is 709-596-3085.


----------

